# Exodus - Tempo of the Damned Official Tab Book (transcribed by me)



## Evan89 (May 9, 2019)

I'm happy to announce my second official tab book! It's important to note that I transcribed in coordination with Exodus' touring guitarist, Kragen Lum. This album was my introduction to the band, and still holds a special place in my heart. The book is available for pre-order in print and digital (PDF) formats here: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/

Kragen released an Exodus anthology book a couple years ago, and the plan is to do books for Fabulous Disaster and Bonded by Blood next. If you guys have any questions or transcription suggestions, let me know!


----------



## Ralyks (May 9, 2019)

One, that's awesome, two, I so want a Fabulous Disaster book.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 10, 2019)

Congrats on the new tab book, you have been busy. I want the Atrocity Exhibition to be tabbed. I cannot find a tab (with solos and all the trimmings) online for Children of a worthless god.


----------



## Evan89 (May 10, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> Congrats on the new tab book, you have been busy. I want the Atrocity Exhibition to be tabbed. I cannot find a tab (with solos and all the trimmings) online for Children of a worthless god.


That song is actually included in the "Pleasures of the Frets" anthology: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/product/exodus-pleasures-of-the-frets-the-guitar-anthology

Kragen has said that if the Tempo, Fabulous, and Bonded books do well, we'll do more full album books. I'd definitely love to transcribe the Atrocity albums, those would be some pretty long books!


----------



## Rosal76 (May 10, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I'm happy to announce my second official tab book!



That's very cool, Evan. I'm definitely gonna go listen to that (Exodus) album, again. Might be some cool riffs/solos I may want to learn/cover. I've heard it when it came out in 2004 but can't remember how the songs went.



Evan89 said:


> If you guys have any questions or transcription suggestions, let me know!



I know it's a very, very long shot and know you're super busy but I'm just gonna throw it out there, Evan. Any chance of a Monstrosity: Imperial doom guitar tab book? I know Jason Gobel played on that album/contributed some material and I know that you've had contact with him so perhaps he (Gobel) may give some input to the transcriptions. I don't think there is a huge number of guitar players wanting to cover old Monstrosity songs but thought I'd ask anyways and I totally understand if it doesn't happen. 

Cannibal corpse members, Pat O'Brien (who was a touring guitar player for them) and Alex Webster, claimed that Monstrosity's music was hard to play and that made me super curious as to how hard their music is to play and plus, I love covering, or should I say, "try to cover" (LOL) challenging music.


----------



## Ralyks (May 10, 2019)

If we're throwing ideas out there, I'm going to take a long shot and say Toxik's Think This record. I know their guitarist Josh Christian was talking about transcriptions a while back and he's been working his ass off to make the band on track again. He's pretty active on social media if you'd ever be up for it and wanted to get in touch with him.


----------



## Evan89 (May 10, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> I know it's a very, very long shot and know you're super busy but I'm just gonna throw it out there, Evan. Any chance of a Monstrosity: Imperial doom guitar tab book? I know Jason Gobel played on that album/contributed some material and I know that you've had contact with him so perhaps he (Gobel) may give some input to the transcriptions. I don't think there is a huge number of guitar players wanting to cover old Monstrosity songs but thought I'd ask anyways and I totally understand if it doesn't happen.
> 
> Cannibal corpse members, Pat O'Brien (who was a touring guitar player for them) and Alex Webster, claimed that Monstrosity's music was hard to play and that made me super curious as to how hard their music is to play and plus, I love covering, or should I say, "try to cover" (LOL) challenging music.


I haven't listened to Imperial Doom yet, but I checked out Millennium (1996) a while ago, and that album is insane! If the band/label are interested in doing it, and can supply isolated tracks, I'd happily do it. I'm going to see Slayer/Cannibal Corpse in a couple weeks and I'm hoping to talk to some guys about getting some projects going.



Ralyks said:


> If we're throwing ideas out there, I'm going to take a long shot and say Toxik's Think This record. I know their guitarist Josh Christian was talking about transcriptions a while back and he's been working his ass off to make the band on track again. He's pretty active on social media if you'd ever be up for it and wanted to get in touch with him.


You're not the first person to request Toxik, so I'll definitely look into this. I'm honestly not super familiar with them, but I listened to a bit probably a year ago. I didn't think they were active anymore, so it's good to know that they were already talking about transcriptions.


----------



## Ralyks (May 10, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> You're not the first person to request Toxik, so I'll definitely look into this. I'm honestly not super familiar with them, but I listened to a bit probably a year ago. I didn't think they were active anymore, so it's good to know that they were already talking about transcriptions.



Josh is the only original member, but like I said, he's been busting his ass to get the band back on track, they've recorded new material in recent years and are working on a new record. There's a bunch of tabs for their first record, but not too much for Think This, and I believe they said they're doing the album live for it's anniversary this year or next. I know Jason Bittner played drums of some of the recent output, and he briefly recruited Ralph Santola before his death.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 11, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I'm going to see Slayer/Cannibal Corpse in a couple weeks and I'm hoping to talk to some guys about getting some projects going.



New Cannibal corpse guitar tablature books??? You have my full attention! I know they released a "Best of Cannibal" tab book back in 2010 which I have/love but I'm always on the lookout for new tab books.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 11, 2019)

Evan knows I threw scar symmetry holographic universe as my suggestion for next project!


----------



## oppgulp (May 11, 2019)

Cool! Looking forward to Fabulous Disaster and Bonded by Blood.

How about a Death Angel tab book?


----------



## SJShinn (May 11, 2019)

Shit, guess I'm gonna need this one too. Sickest thrash album of the last 20 years IMO. The guitar tone is absolutely savage.


----------



## mpexus (May 11, 2019)

Death Albums would be my sugestion 

Ps: These editions dont have GP files? Only PDF as Digital?


----------



## aesthyrian (May 11, 2019)

Chock full of riffs! Love that album and the tone on it.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 12, 2019)

mpexus said:


> Death Albums would be my sugestion



Fortiz Music has guitar tablature books for all 7 death albums and bass for Scream, Leprosy, Spiritual, and Perseverance. Really thinking of getting the guitar tab book for Human. They also have transcriptions for Chuck's Control denied album but that's in eBook format.


----------



## Evan89 (May 12, 2019)

mpexus said:


> Death Albums would be my sugestion
> 
> Ps: These editions dont have GP files? Only PDF as Digital?


The digital book is PDF format. I asked Kragen about including the GP files, hopefully we can do that in the future.



Rosal76 said:


> Fortiz Music has guitar tablature books for all 7 death albums and bass for Scream, Leprosy, Spiritual, and Perseverance. Really thinking of getting the guitar tab book for Human. They also have transcriptions for Chuck's Control denied album but that's in eBook format.


I really hate to crap on others' work, but beware of these. The "best of" book that Relapse put out a few years ago was also poor, unfortunately. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about these books.


----------



## Ola Englund (May 13, 2019)

Well done dude this is sick, I love this album. Riff-o-mania


----------



## 777timesgod (May 13, 2019)

+1 for the Monstrosity and Cannibal Corpse tab books. Since we are throwing brutal death at the OP, can I add Cryptopsy's "None so vile" or "...And then you die"? You will definitely need isolated tracks for that chaos of riffage!


----------



## Evan89 (May 13, 2019)

Thank you all for your support and suggestions! Some of them I was already considering/looking into, and it's great to know what people want to see. I didn't know there was a "best of" Cannibal book, I wonder if they had any direct involvement with it. Like I said, hopefully I can chat with those guys about working together, whether it's CC stuff or other related bands.

I'll probably start a separate thread for my various transcription projects, I will keep you all updated and field any requests/questions there. I also have free transcriptions on my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/7strings89/videos

Also, I did an interview a couple months ago for a friend's website. We talked about how I got into transcribing, how the Cynic-Focus book came about, my Savatage project, Death transcriptions, etc.
https://mega-depth.com/i-always-wan...ly-perform-it-an-interview-with-evan-bradley/


----------



## Rosal76 (May 13, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I didn't know there was a "best of" Cannibal book, I wonder if they had any direct involvement with it.



Hey, Evan. I read a review on Amazon.com about the book and the reviewer "claims" that the book was done with help from the band member themselves. I have never seen any information from the band themselves to certify is this was true or not. I did read a interview with Alex Webster in which he mentioned/supported the book but did not mention any actual involvement in it.



Evan89 said:


> Like I said, hopefully I can chat with those guys about working together, whether it's CC stuff or other related bands.



If it helps any... There is footage of Cannibal guitarist, Rob Barrett, looking at a tab that had been printed for him for him to learn a new (at the time) Cannibal song. Alex Webster prints the music he writes and tabs/prints the songs and gives it to Rob and Pat so they can learn it. Knowing that, at least we know for sure that there is indeed tabs for their songs or at least for that album. You can see that footage from their "making of Evisceration plague" DVD from 2009.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 13, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Also, I did an interview a couple months ago for a friend's website. We talked about how I got into transcribing, how the Cynic-Focus book came about, my Savatage project, Death transcriptions, etc.



I did read the interview and it is very, very interesting. The parts where you explain how Cynic does not pan their music left/right and how the song, "I'm but a Wave to" has 6 guitars playing at the same time is very intriguing. I had already liked the Focus album but when I read how things are recorded and what they did in the studio, it makes me appreciate the music even more.

There's that quote, "There's more here than meets eye".

Cynic: Focus = "There's more here than meets the ear". LOL.


----------



## Ralyks (May 15, 2019)

Oh, another long shot: Fates Warning's "Perfect Symmetry" album. There's a few songs in that hard to find tab book they put out a long time ago (which I managed to find), but I had a guitar lesson with Frank Aresti years ago and he said a good amount of that book is not accurate. Would love to figure out Part of the Machine and Static Acts, but there's so much going on and it feels like Frank and Jim are playing two different songs that happen to mesh together perfectly.


----------



## Evan89 (May 15, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Oh, another long shot: Fates Warning's "Perfect Symmetry" album. There's a few songs in that hard to find tab book they put out a long time ago (which I managed to find), but I had a guitar lesson with Frank Aresti years ago and he said a good amount of that book is not accurate. Would love to figure out Part of the Machine and Static Acts, but there's so much going on and it feels like Frank and Jim are playing two different songs that happen to mesh together perfectly.


I wanted to do some Fates Warning stuff, but when I asked Sheet Happens, they said that FW has a trusted transcriber and won't use anyone else 

Just happened to see this a few minutes ago, regarding Toxik:



Kragen posted pictures of the proof copy of the TotD book: https://www.facebook.com/permalink....1_dVpmpcdQAJAmBVI5RyexP9WNwn8_PoRLw&__tn__=-R


----------



## 777timesgod (May 16, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I wanted to do some Fates Warning stuff, but when I asked Sheet Happens, they said that FW has a trusted transcriber and won't use anyone else
> 
> Just happened to see this a few minutes ago, regarding Toxik:
> View attachment 69380
> ...



I always considered Vader to be rather simplistic, in comparison to Exodus and Slayer. In general really they are not hard to learn, saw them live a few years ago and I did not see any fret gymnastics. There are some good tabs online of course for them too.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 16, 2019)

Hey Evan, did Michael Romeo or any of his reps get back to you on his solo album or Sy X stuff?


----------



## Evan89 (May 16, 2019)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Hey Evan, did Michael Romeo or any of his reps get back to you on his solo album or Sy X stuff?


I'm going to try again with them very soon. Hopefully now that I have some books under my belt, we can make it happen. They're very high on my list of bands I want to work with.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 17, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I'm going to try again with them very soon. Hopefully now that I have some books under my belt, we can make it happen. They're very high on my list of bands I want to work with.



Yeah, i mean a Sy X 'Best of' blessed by MJR would make a darn good seller.

It's still amazing to me he goes so silent in between releases. Romeo needs to take notes from what JP has done!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 19, 2019)

Hell fuck yes! I have about Pleasures of the Frets which was so well done! Awesome stuff dude, definitely grabbing Tempo of the Damned. +1 for Monstrosity. +100 for any viable Death Metal tabs of professional report. 

FWIW: I have tried all the Fortiz tabs for Death and MA, and they are pretty good. I've compared some of the tabs to live footage, and they sync up pretty well. So I tested the dude with some tracks by Decapitated, Dead Congregation, Sarpanitum, Tomb Mold, etc, and by god they weren't bad. There was an inordinate amount of time to get them back but it was worth grabbing a fairly solid transcription of some of my ATF tunes and bands. I took him up on transcribing Decapitated's "Nihilty", so we'll see. 

I much prefer what the OP is doing getting actual musician sanctioned and annotated tabs. This is rad as heck and I wish more of these bands would license or transcribe music. The market is there. I know some guys do it if you sign up for lessons via Skype, but it would be nice to just have it for a fair price.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 20, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Hell fuck yes! I have about Pleasures of the Frets which was so well done! Awesome stuff dude, definitely grabbing Tempo of the Damned. +1 for Monstrosity. +100 for any viable Death Metal tabs of professional report.
> 
> FWIW: I have tried all the Fortiz tabs for Death and MA, and they are pretty good. I've compared some of the tabs to live footage, and they sync up pretty well. So I tested the dude with some tracks by Decapitated, Dead Congregation, Sarpanitum, Tomb Mold, etc, and by god they weren't bad. There was an inordinate amount of time to get them back but it was worth grabbing a fairly solid transcription of some of my ATF tunes and bands. I took him up on transcribing Decapitated's "Nihilty", so we'll see.
> 
> I much prefer what the OP is doing getting actual musician sanctioned and annotated tabs. This is rad as heck and I wish more of these bands would license or transcribe music. The market is there. I know some guys do it if you sign up for lessons via Skype, but it would be nice to just have it for a fair price.



Will be attending a Dead Congregation show in August, I once exchanged e-mails with the singer (a decade ago) and it is crazy how big they have become. I saw a poster and they were playing above Immolation and Entombed! Their sound is a bit dark and brutal so good tabs are needed there as well. I do not know if a tab book would generate as much sales to justify its publication though, which is a shame.


----------



## Evan89 (May 20, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Hell fuck yes! I have about Pleasures of the Frets which was so well done! Awesome stuff dude, definitely grabbing Tempo of the Damned. +1 for Monstrosity. +100 for any viable Death Metal tabs of professional report.
> 
> I much prefer what the OP is doing getting actual musician sanctioned and annotated tabs. This is rad as heck and I wish more of these bands would license or transcribe music. The market is there. I know some guys do it if you sign up for lessons via Skype, but it would be nice to just have it for a fair price.


Thank you very much for the feedback and support! Books like this are still a rarity, where the artist is actually involved and isolated tracks are used. Thankfully, the Focus book has opened some doors. For example, my involvement with the Tempo book stemmed directly from that. I have many projects already in progress and many completed albums that I'm just sitting on, the Death discography being the big one. As you'd surely guess, it's unfortunately not as easy as doing the work and having a demand for it. There are often legal issues involved, like publishing rights, etc. I kinda learned this the hard way when I transcribed the Savatage discography.

I also felt I should back up my statement about the Fortiz Death books. One of the things that really bothers me is when a transcriber clearly did not utilize live videos. Here are a few quick examples from Symbolic and Crystal Mountain:




The power chords here are incorrect. They should be 3-string power chords, with the 5th in the bass (2 2 4, 1 1 3). Chuck did this pretty often. See 2:45 of video above.


This part of the solo is played completely differently. The way it's written here is practically unplayable. It's played across 3 strings, using left-hand tapping for every note. See 3:03 of video above.



Those sus2 chords (or 9th if you prefer) are once again actually power chords with the 5th in the bass. See beginning of this video:


----------



## Ralyks (May 22, 2019)

Oh, oh, Redemption! Maybe Snowfall on Judgement Day. I'd pay instantly for tabs of Peel, Leviathan Rising, and Black and White World.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 23, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> The way it's written here is practically unplayable.



Agreed, I hate seeing simpler songs being transcribed in way that says "Look at me, I am a better guitarist than the guy I am transcribing music for", they ruin so many songs by making them different to the original. 

I remember seeing videos on YT of guys who are great players, covering songs in such a way that they do not make any sense. They add notes that are not there and you can see by the faces that they make when playing that they struggle to keep up with the mess they created as the backing track goes to another direction.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 23, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Thank you very much for the feedback and support! Books like this are still a rarity, where the artist is actually involved and isolated tracks are used. Thankfully, the Focus book has opened some doors. For example, my involvement with the Tempo book stemmed directly from that. I have many projects already in progress and many completed albums that I'm just sitting on, the Death discography being the big one. As you'd surely guess, it's unfortunately not as easy as doing the work and having a demand for it. There are often legal issues involved, like publishing rights, etc. I kinda learned this the hard way when I transcribed the Savatage discography.
> 
> I also felt I should back up my statement about the Fortiz Death books. One of the things that really bothers me is when a transcriber clearly did not utilize live videos. Here are a few quick examples from Symbolic and Crystal Mountain:
> 
> ...




Spot on observation. Almost every tab I've ever tried had some inconsistency like that, even from back in the Guitar World days (I haven't read that mag in years). There have been more than one transcription that was completely unplayable. I always reference the videos, and thankfully there are enough Death clips to correct myself! I've made mental notes watching bands playing live of how they play certain parts. Serious eureka moments. 

I didn't even LOOK at the Crystal Mountain tab because I learned that years ago right off the Live in Eindhoven video, LOL. You are certainly raising your stock in theory and play-ability applications. Cheers to that!


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 11, 2019)

Got some copies of the book today!


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 2, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I really hate to crap on others' work, but beware of these.



Hey, Evan. Don't feel bad about talking bad about Fortiz Music transcriptions. They are con artists that steal people's money. Just a heads up and warning to anyone who is thinking of buying any of their physical tablature books. Don't. You won't get them. I placed an order from them last May and I still haven't received my order. I just found out a few days ago that another customer placed a order from them in 2017 and he didn't get his books, either!!! He posted a message on their (Fortiz music) Facebook page about his order and they deleted his post so no one could see it. I saw it before they deleted it. I'm Emailing them about my order and of course, they aren't going to answer. I have accepted that I lost $60 with them and all I can do is warn other customers about them.

I didn't mean to hijack your thread, Evan, but thought that this is news you and other guitar tab book buyers would have liked to know.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 2, 2019)

Get in touch with the man and do all of Blues Saraceno's albums. That'd be tight!


----------



## Boris_VTR (Aug 4, 2019)

Is this book for more advanced players or is hobby players friendly? I'm asking for rhythm guitars.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 4, 2019)

Boris_VTR said:


> Is this book for more advanced players or is hobby players friendly? I'm asking for rhythm guitars.


I'd say the rhythm parts are all pretty manageable. If you have any questions about specific songs or parts, I'd be happy to answer them. It's also worth noting that all of the songs are in D standard tuning, except Forward March, Sealed With a Fist, and Throwing Down, which are in Drop C.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you for replay. Because I didn't check, I thought that all songs were in D standard, so thanks for this info


----------



## RiffRaff (Aug 5, 2019)

Evan, you need to do 'Fabulous Disaster' by Exodus. Such a classic thrash album! 

Great stuff man!


----------



## Boris_VTR (Aug 5, 2019)

Any suggestion of (easier??? ) song to start?


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 5, 2019)

RiffRaff said:


> Evan, you need to do 'Fabulous Disaster' by Exodus. Such a classic thrash album!
> 
> Great stuff man!


Last time I talked to Kragen, the plan was to do Fabulous Disaster next (30th anniversary this year), then Bonded By Blood.



Boris_VTR said:


> Any suggestion of (easier??? ) song to start?


Blacklist is probably the easiest.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 5, 2019)

Evan, just another band i thought of but failed to mention to you was Stratovarius. My guess is it would be virtually impossible to work on the older catalog and work with Timo. But maybe the newer stuff could be an option.


----------



## sirbuh (Aug 7, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey, Evan. Don't feel bad about talking bad about Fortiz Music transcriptions. They are con artists that steal people's money. Just a heads up and warning to anyone who is thinking of buying any of their physical tablature books. Don't. You won't get them.



Got taken for the same ride (Covenant) .
PDF delivery is fine but printed is not gonna happen.

If Disincarnate "Dreams of the Carrion Kind " happened, then not gonna be sad.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 8, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> Got taken for the same ride (Covenant) .
> PDF delivery is fine but printed is not gonna happen.



I did see a printed version of the Covenant album on someone's Facebook page. He posted a picture of the physical guitar tablature books he owned and one of them was the Covenant album. I can't remember for sure but I think he was in a signed death metal band. I saw the picture a few weeks before I realized Fortiz music ripped me off. If I could remember the guy's name, I would have asked him how long it took for him to get his Covenant book.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 13, 2019)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Evan, just another band i thought of but failed to mention to you was Stratovarius. My guess is it would be virtually impossible to work on the older catalog and work with Timo. But maybe the newer stuff could be an option.


I've actually transcribed a few solos from their earlier albums, as a private request. I never got into the band personally, but if they wanted to put out some official transcriptions, I'd be happy to do it.

I've been in contact with a bunch of bands, my hope is to keep a steady stream of books going. I think it's safe to expect the next book announcement in the next month or so.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Aug 14, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I've actually transcribed a few solos from their earlier albums, as a private request. I never got into the band personally, but if they wanted to put out some official transcriptions, I'd be happy to do it.
> 
> I've been in contact with a bunch of bands, my hope is to keep a steady stream of books going. I think it's safe to expect the next book announcement in the next month or so.



I fully support idea of more books  Kepp us posted.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 14, 2019)

Once again, thanks to everyone in this thread who has supported the Exodus book and/or given suggestions for future projects. Let's try to keep any non-Exodus discussion in this thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/evans-official-transcription-thread.336738/


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 20, 2019)

The Fabulous Disaster tab book is available now! https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/

I started a new thread here: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...b-book-transcribed-by-me.339118/#post-5071038


----------

